# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Overrated and Underrated Actors/Actresses on Emmerdale

## CHARITY

Who do you all think are Emmerdales most overrated and Underrated Actors and Actresses on the show, here is my picks:-
I Dont want to say that anyone is bad, just what i think.


Overrated
Tom Lister (Carl King)
Dominic Brunt (Paddy Kirk)
Sammy Wynward (Katie Addyman)
Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden)
Tony Audenshaw (Bob Hope)

Underrated
JANE COX! (Lisa Dingle), This woman is an great superb, first class actress according to me, but she really is underrated, not much is knows about her, not even how old she is. Jane is a greeat actress and she looks so normal and down to earth.
Andy Devine (Shadrach Dingle)
Shirley Stelfox (Edna Birch)
Steve Halliwell (Zak Dingle)
Paula Tilbrook (Betty Eagleton)
Richard Thorp (Alan Turner)
Meg Johnson (Pearl Ladderbanks)
Nicola Wheeler (Nicola Blackstock), I Have seen on other boards, everyone says that they think Nicola is rather bad, but i think she is rather ok.

Who do you think are Overrated and Underrated on Emmerdale?.... :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

I agree with your overrated list apart from Dominic Brunt (Paddy Kirk) and Tony Audenshaw (Bob Hope), they both make me laugh a lot. Would add Nicola Wheeler (Nicola Blackstock - De Souza) and the one playing Lexi Nicholls.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would remove Paddy and Bob from the overated section as they can be funny. I would put Jo, Debbie, Eli and Jasmin in their place.

----------


## Hollie-x

I agree that Jane Cox is underrated. I think she's brilliant and what she does but doesn't get that much chance to show it tbh.

And I think that Debbie is wayy overrated.

----------


## CHARITY

I Agree about Charley Webb, Luke Tittensor is also rather overrated.
Jane is brilliant, i call myself after Charity Tate Dingle (Emma Atkins) but as she is no longer on the show Lisa Dingle (Jane Cox) is my absolute fave, in Sweden she is never on, she is always at granny cleggs, but i also like Betty Eagleton (Paula Tilbrook), so much and she is also really underrated.

Has anyone ever thought of the fact that Paula Tilbrook and famous brittish actress Patricia Routledge almost has the same strong very funny voice, they could be family....

----------


## tammyy2j

UNDERRATED 

No. 1

Jane Cox - Lisa Dingle

All the rest are overrated

----------


## valda

overrated Marlon and Donna Dingle and Eli and Belle Dingle and  Viv Hope 
underated I have to agree about Zak and Lisa  and Edna being underated as they are brillent  I'd add Rodney if I may as again he is a great actor being underused and Paul is as well hardly see him nowadays.

----------


## Perdita

Belle Dingle is a fantastic child actress, one of the best in soapland. Glad we hardly see anything of Amy in Corrie these days, that kid is pathetic compared with Belle.

----------


## valda

I think we may have to disagree  about Belle Dingle Perdita as I do not think she is a good child actress I'm not argueing about Amy in Corrie though I think she is too damn quiet for a child of her age . may I also add Victoria Sugden to the overated list as well . and add one more to the underated Gabriel Bernice Thomas  she is a good child actress and is hardly used.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know who we need in the dales? Hyacinth Bucket (Patricia Routledge).  Her and Shadrach would be a scream  :Rotfl:

----------


## valda

I agree with you there Chloe Emmerdale badly needs someone like Hycinth with Shaddrach it needs more comedy in it now as its getting a bit depressing these days with Andy and his moods (I know he was a moody devil but he was never that bad before :EEK!:  )etc.

----------


## Perdita

> You know who we need in the dales? Hyacinth Bucket (Patricia Routledge).  Her and Shadrach would be a scream


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## CHARITY

Yes. Hyacinth Bucket pronunced Buquet, would be fun, i was just thinking whatb would it be like to in in a show, Hyacinth Buquet, Betty Eagleton and Blanche Hunt from Corrie, my good imagine these three ladies on the same show, that would be hilarious, imagine the gossip these women would chatter!..... :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Hyacinth is a closet Dingle waiting to be unleashed.

----------


## valda

I wonder if Hycinth  could be Shadracks wife who he  forgot to divorce and now she wants to remarry and tracks him down :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lisa and Diane are two that dont get enough recognition imo, Jenny Tomasin aka Noreen Bell was also another very underrated Emmerdale actress  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

